# Hiya!!



## sai ren (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been browsing this site for a while and thought I might join in.
I have absolutly no experince in martial arts.
My god brother on the other hand is a black belt.
But, I like to find some way of learning.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 24, 2004)

sai ren, welcome to Martial Talk!  Just go ahead and dive into the discussions, and be sure to check out the policies and other advice for newbies that you can find.  If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  That's what the staff is here for.  Enjoy yourself and happy posting!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Welcome the the forum.

Are there many schools in your area from which you could study?
Why have you not talked to you God brother about learning from him , or have you?


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 25, 2004)

From deep in the heart of Texas, on behalf of the ADMIN/MOD team *WELCOME* to MartialTalk.

 -Michael


----------



## sai ren (Sep 25, 2004)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> Welcome the the forum.
> 
> Are there many schools in your area from which you could study?
> Why have you not talked to you God brother about learning from him , or have you?


actualy he's and college and I did'nt have the money at the time to learn.
And I don't know if they still teach.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome, and be sure to enjoy yourself


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 26, 2004)

Hiya back.  This is a good way to investigate and learn about the the different martial arts.  Then you can choose better later.  There should be something near you to pick from.  Enjoy. TW


----------

